# Anyone have knowledge on Peavey 5150 serial numbers?



## sgsummers (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought a 5150 and I am very curious to know what year its from. Its an original block letter. Though I dont really know the difference between the block letter and signature models. This does have a signature on it but its on the back and not the front. Ive been all over google and I am just not coming across anything helpful. I did find another guy selling one on ebay and he posted a pic of his serial number. He says his is a 1991 model. Here is a pic comparing our serials.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Dec 16, 2012)

the diff from block letters were just better tubes thats it


----------



## sgsummers (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats what I read. But is mine REALLY an original block letter? How do I know? And what year?


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm. I think if you have the block letters on the front, than it's a block letter. I'm not sure how you can tell the year, but I don't think someone would go through the trouble of taking off the signature and painting block letters on the front just to trick someone into thinking they got better tubes.


----------



## sgsummers (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess what what I mean by original block letter is that on mine I have 5150 on the front. I have also seen one with a blocky Peavey logo on the front. Not sure which is older.

mine looks like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-First-...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e2642ef

Compared to the 5150 in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF75vk8LKks


I mean yes, the auction says its the rare one but I see those models fairly often. I dont however see the one in the video. Just because he says its the one doesnt necessarily means its true. Im wondering if anyone knows anything about these.


----------



## glpg80 (Dec 16, 2012)

Peavey did not serialize their items specific to design types. One serial number might be a 5150 block letter, and the next might be a guitar chord, or a cabinet, or a caster, or another amplifier. It is not possible to date amplifiers made in a production type environment similar to how boutique companies numerically and sequentially serialize their individual models.

The only way to find out is to call peavey customer service and ask them to reference your serial number.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2012)

Block version





Not a block version (signature version)





I think calling it "block logo" is a bit misleading, since it's Eddie's name that's different on the two versions.


----------



## sgsummers (Dec 16, 2012)

Ohhhh Thanks for showing me this. Yeah its a little confusing since I have the EVS on the front and on the back his signature is there. I wasnt sure if since I had a signature on it anywhere if that made it a signature version.


----------

